# Fehlersuche!



## Linda (20. Nov 2007)

Hab folgendes Problem.
Ich hab eine Schnittstelle, eine Klasse und eine Testklasse vereinbart und der compiler gibt mir bei allen 3 Anwendungen keine fehlermeldung. Dann will ich die Testklasse ausführen und da steht dann:

"java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: SchnittstelleEimer"

Meine Testklasse:

```
public class Testklasse
extends NeuerEimer {

   public void start () {

      super.blau();
   }
}
```
Meine Klasse:

```
public class NeuerEimer extends lehrbuch.Eimer implements SchnittstelleEimer {

   public void blau() {
      super.anzeigen();
      try {
         super.fuellen();
      }
      catch (lehrbuch.VollAusnahme ausnahme) {}
   }

   public void weiss() {
      try {
         super.entleeren();
      }
      catch (lehrbuch.LeerAusnahme ausnahme) {}
   }

   public void rot() {
      try {
         super.fuellenMitWein();
      }
      catch (lehrbuch.VollAusnahme ausnahme) {}
   }
}
```

Meine Schnittstelle:

```
public interface SchnittstelleEimer {
   void blau();
   void weiss();
   void rot();
}
```

Kann mir jmd weiterhelfen? Danke!


----------



## Niki (20. Nov 2007)

Wo führst du deine Klasse aus? Aus einer Entwicklungsumgebung oder direkt aus der Konsole? Wenn du das Programm aus der Konsole aufrufst musst du die Klassen im classpath haben


----------



## Linda (20. Nov 2007)

die klasse führe ich in der entwicklungsumgebung auf, aber jetzt kommt ein anderer Fehler:

"java.lang.ClassCastException:Testklasse cannot be cast to java.applet.Applet"

Was ist jetzt passiert?


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Nov 2007)

Testklasse ist nun mal kein Applet (erweitert Applet nicht)

```
public class Testklasse extends NeuerEimer {
```


----------

